# Webmaster: Peru?



## blhowes (Nov 1, 2005)

Matthew,
A few years ago, you and some others had the opportunity to bring some much desired reformed teachings to some pastors in Peru. I was wondering if you've gotten any feedback from them since, about how they're doing, how their congregations are responding to these teachings, if they have any prayer requests, etc.? With all that you have going on in your life, do you have any plans in the upcoming years of revisiting Peru?
Just wondering,
Bob


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 1, 2005)

Bob,

Though we would "like" to go every year, it is simply very cost prohibitive to do so. We spend a lot of money putting up pastors from far away who come (and are generally poor or destitute) and ministering to them physcially as well as spiritually. 

Update abound. The information they have been taught and are using come from the sermons, and the recordings we taped for them. They broadcast them all over Peru via TV (which is very cheap there) and all over the major radio stations. So it is like a continual broadcast of Reformed teaching.

We hope to go back in August of the next year. That will depend, for me, on 1) finances (the cost of one trip for two weeks of teaching is about $10,000-$12,000 US dollars, 2) ability for time off at work, 3) time off from church at that time too (now preparing sermons, etc. takes time).


----------

